# 501 upgrade offer



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw this thread on the Dish general forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13012

I am currently subscribe to dish and have a 6000 with a 4900 that I use to record to VCR. I am waiting for the 921, but have a VCR going out. For $199 (regular$349) this doesn't sound too bad.

Before I seriously consider this 501 purchase, I have some questions of you 501 owners.

Does the 501 work with the legacy lnbs?
Can you watch one show while recording another?
Would you current 501 owners recommend the 501?

Would a person just call Dish to do this?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes it works with Legacy LNBs. No you can't watch and record, it has only one tuner. It also will not record any OTA broadcasts, so if you do not get locals or distant nets, you will not be able to record these on the 501.

I have been happy with mine, but I am waiting for the 921 as well. 

You can just call dish to get this at $199, but keep in mind you are commiting for 12 more months of programming, you have to sign up for credit card autopay. Also be sure to tell them you want a 508. It has twice the amount of recording time.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Just to make things a bit more clear, you can watch a previously recorded program on your 501/508 AND simultaneously record another program. With the 501/508 you can NOT record one show and attempt to watch another "live" show. If you want to watch/record two simultaneous "live" shows, you'll need the 721.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

You'll probably find a plethora of responses on the reliability/quality of the Dish PVR's. Personally, I've had a 501 for nearly 2 years and have had NO hardware problems with the unit (yes, when I had earlier firmware, I would loose the odd recording, but that hasn't happened to me in over a year). YMMV. There are folks around here who have had major issues with the unit. Keep in mind though, that the very nature of this kind of forum will show more negative responses than positive ones.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the response.

I downloaded the 501 manual from dish and found several other features I was happy with.

Having a 6000, 4900 & 2700 I have had my share of waiting for the guide to download. I like the idea of a guide that goes out a week or so.

I called Dish and actually ended up getting a 508. 
7-10 days and the 2700 is retired, along with the VCR.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I could have sworn I saw a thread discussing $149. The $199 price is nothing new.

I guess I will retract that. I cannot find such a thread. It's pretty sad if my dreams are about PVR upgrade offers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't know if Dish has updated the manual so also take a look at the 501/508 User Guide Supplement for features that have been added since the unit was introduced.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I could have sworn I saw a thread discussing $149. The $199 price is nothing new.
> 
> I guess I will retract that. I cannot find such a thread. It's pretty sad if my dreams are about PVR upgrade offers. *


Geronimo,
You are correct. I did get the 508 for $149.00. They did push the auto pay, but I was able to decline & keep the deal. They also said there would be tax added, but said nothing about shipping charges.
The $149 price had something to do with being a Dish subsciber prior to 8/02.

Bobabird, Thanks for the link.

Thanks,
Larry


----------

